# Opening Day Bow Season



## bamaboy (Jun 11, 2013)

Who is ready besides me? About to drive me crazy!!!!! I am marking the days off on a calendar. Anyone tell me how to get one of those countdown timers posted on this thread? I got 94 days and counting


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 12, 2013)

If you have a iPhone goto App Store and type in count down


----------



## mickyu (Jun 12, 2013)

<EMBED SRC="http://games.webgamedesign.com/free/counter2-1.swf?title=Countdown%20to%20BOWSEASON%202013!&count=down&time=1379170800000&bgc=0x660000&bgb=1&bgd=0&bc=0x000000&bb=1&bd=0&tc=0x00ff00&tb=1&td=1&uc=0xff33ff&ub=1&ud=2&nc=0x00ff00&nb=1&nd=0" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" NAME="Free Counter" ALIGN=MIDDLE WIDTH=500 HEIGHT=100 quality="high" bgcolor="#ffffff" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" allowFullScreen="false" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer">


----------



## mickyu (Jun 12, 2013)

*And so it begins....*

The countdown is on!!!


----------



## Addicted (Jun 12, 2013)

Cool countdown timer!


----------



## GADawg08 (Jun 12, 2013)

well, the past few years I have kinda lost my drive to deer hunt hard....I'll hunt until duck season comes in. BUT, this year its different. To heck with a duck....I'm goin after 'ol freak nasty....not worried about the heat, bugs, or whatever....time to put another one on the wall.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 12, 2013)

Yes sir ! I like the countdown.. I am more excited about this deer season than I have been in awhile I am flipped ready


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 12, 2013)

I haven't deer hunted since 1982.....long story.
But anyway, I am this year, and I can't wait! 
I'll be using a long bow and hunting from the ground, on public land (sort of) it's a military base so there are a lot of rules, and forget leaving a pop-up overnight unless you want it to go bye-bye. Regardless, I've done my homework and am very optimistic!


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Jun 13, 2013)

Already dreamin about it!


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 13, 2013)

mickyu said:


> the countdown is on!!!



thank you!!!!! Awesome!!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 13, 2013)

GADawg08 said:


> well, the past few years I have kinda lost my drive to deer hunt hard....I'll hunt until duck season comes in. BUT, this year its different. To heck with a duck....I'm goin after 'ol freak nasty....not worried about the heat, bugs, or whatever....time to put another one on the wall.



Good Deal!!! Glad to see you got your motivation back!!! If you need a prep talk every now and then holla at me!! I'll give ya one!!


----------



## GADawg08 (Jun 13, 2013)

bamaboy said:


> Good Deal!!! Glad to see you got your motivation back!!! If you need a prep talk every now and then holla at me!! I'll give ya one!!



we got access to some more land adjacent to what we already have....basically doubled our acreage......and I know big deer have come from this area before....I guess thats why Im so pumped!! AND, my little brother will be bow hunting for the first time this year


----------



## Grey Man (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm staying occupied with a hog hunt in a couple weeks and planning for my elk hunt this fall, but I'm still gettin twitchy...


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 13, 2013)

GADawg08 said:


> we got access to some more land adjacent to what we already have....basically doubled our acreage......and I know big deer have come from this area before....I guess thats why Im so pumped!! AND, my little brother will be bow hunting for the first time this year



Rock On!!! I hope he kills a great one!! Remember though his first bow kill will always be a trophy for him!!! Keep us informed and we expect to see pics!!!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Jun 14, 2013)

Yep, cant wait till September 6th. Alberta spot and stalk mule deer hunt, you talk about a rush closing in on a big ole mule deer, lost a good one last year, hope to close the deal this year.


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 16, 2013)

Well guys we broke the 90 days today!!! 89 days and counting!!! YEA C'MON!!!!


----------



## bowhunter54 (Jun 17, 2013)

Cant wait to get in tha woods and SWACK a few! Come on Sept


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 17, 2013)

I just found out I might not get to hunt after work as often as I thought due to family commitments/priorities. 
So, I'll be doing a lot of "all day on stand" hunts on the weekends, maybe take some vacation time here and there. 

I will totally turn this around to my advantage however - always one more way to skin that cat IMO. Does anyone ever get to hunt as often as they want? Nobody I know that's for sure. I'm shooting my bow every spare minute so the "weakest link" won't be the actual shot. That's the one thing I have control over anyway.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jun 17, 2013)

oldfella1962 said:


> I just found out I might not get to hunt after work as often as I thought due to family commitments/priorities.
> So, I'll be doing a lot of "all day on stand" hunts on the weekends, maybe take some vacation time here and there.
> 
> I will totally turn this around to my advantage however - always one more way to skin that cat IMO. Does anyone ever get to hunt as often as they want? Nobody I know that's for sure. I'm shooting my bow every spare minute so the "weakest link" won't be the actual shot. That's the one thing I have control over anyway.



Tip 'o the hat to you oldfella!    You clearly have the bowhunter mentality.  Good luck this fall.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 18, 2013)

I missed bow season last year due to my son being born in August.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 19, 2013)

Getting excited myself. July 4th is the line in the sand for me. After then, it is all down hill to opening morning for me. Many thing to get ready.
Christmas comes in September.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 19, 2013)

Jake Allen said:


> Getting excited myself. July 4th is the line in the sand for me. After then, it is all down hill to opening morning for me. Many thing to get ready.
> Christmas comes in September.



too much to do!  I just got back in town yesterday and although I tried not to think of the tree while I was gone, I just couldnt do it.


----------



## CountryRoad (Jun 19, 2013)

Im less excited about bow season this year then I ever have been! But, its because my wife is pregnant with our second boy, and he's do on September 14th! So I won't get much hunting in this year, but I don't mind considering I'll have another hunting buddy down the road!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 20, 2013)

CountryRoad said:


> Im less excited about bow season this year then I ever have been! But, its because my wife is pregnant with our second boy, and he's do on September 14th! So I won't get much hunting in this year, but I don't mind considering I'll have another hunting buddy down the road!!!



Congratulations!!!!! That is awesome!!!


----------



## Buck Roar (Jun 25, 2013)

80 days to go bump


----------



## dixiecutter (Jun 25, 2013)

01Foreman400 said:


> I missed bow season last year due to my son being born in August.



time it or lose it bubba! just kidding. congratulations man. my baby girl was born this turkey season so i know the feeling. im with yal counting it down. summer is a waste


----------



## Buck Roar (Jul 1, 2013)

74 day bump. can't wait


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 5, 2013)

70 days bump!!!!


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Jul 5, 2013)

So what day is it opening on this year is it the 7th?


----------



## mickyu (Jul 5, 2013)

mr_aaron_ricks said:


> So what day is it opening on this year is it the 7th?



September 14, 2013
Second Saturday of September every year


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 5, 2013)

I didn't notice this thread and made a countdown too. Oh well.


Only 70 days left !!!!!


----------



## moose_200828 (Jul 5, 2013)

cant wait


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 5, 2013)

bowanna said:


> I didn't notice this thread and made a countdown too. Oh well.
> 
> 
> Only 70 days left !!!!!



It's all good!!!


----------



## Red jeep (Jul 6, 2013)

It's gonna be my first season and I'm beyond excited. Still need to figure out where to hunt but I'm sure ill figure something out


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 6, 2013)

Red jeep said:


> It's gonna be my first season and I'm beyond excited. Still need to figure out where to hunt but I'm sure ill figure something out



First "bow season" or "first season hunting" ? Either way are you part of a club? or you hunting private land? Public land?


----------



## dixiecutter (Jul 7, 2013)

come on september. BUMP. tv hunters are killing me


----------



## BlackBore (Jul 8, 2013)

My wife's complaining has increased as I have begun to watch more hunting shows. (She's a Bambi lover).


----------



## grizznasty93 (Jul 9, 2013)

GADawg08 said:


> well, the past few years I have kinda lost my drive to deer hunt hard....I'll hunt until duck season comes in. BUT, this year its different. To heck with a duck....I'm goin after 'ol freak nasty....not worried about the heat, bugs, or whatever....time to put another one on the wall.



You can show me your duck holes now


----------



## Buck Roar (Jul 10, 2013)

65 days left.


----------



## mickyu (Jul 10, 2013)

grizznasty93 said:


> You can show me your duck holes now



REALLY SURPRISED THE MODS DIDN'T GET A HOLD OF THIS ONE FOR THE OBSCENITY!!!


----------



## rbrawner (Jul 10, 2013)

As exited as I am for GA bow season...I'll get a little teaser Aug. 15-18 in SC...all kinda excited to stick one this year


----------



## Red jeep (Jul 11, 2013)

bamaboy said:


> First "bow season" or "first season hunting" ? Either way are you part of a club? or you hunting private land? Public land?


First season ever. Pm sent


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 19, 2013)

56 days!!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 21, 2013)

54 days!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2013)

Aaahh whats the big deal ? Its just opening day ...lol


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 21, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Aaahh whats the big deal ? Its just opening day ...lol



.........


----------



## jjh105 (Jul 23, 2013)

thought i was the only one counting down. got my new bow all set up and ready to go and practicing everyday. got to get the freezer restocked during bow season this year, the wife due with our baby girl in the middle of October.


----------



## southerndraw (Jul 25, 2013)

I already got butterflies!!


----------



## strutlife (Jul 27, 2013)

Downloaded countdown app. Can't wait.


----------



## tbrown913 (Jul 29, 2013)

46 more days.  Not cool!  I am ready now.  with that long, I am liable to go change where my stands are at least twice!


----------



## supernube (Jul 31, 2013)

I need to use the meat from last season.  44 days and I still have a lot in the freezer.


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 3, 2013)

41 days I found my favorite new place today. Just enough room to sling an arrow through. I am so well hidden!!


----------



## DMCox (Aug 5, 2013)

Been counting down the days since deer season ended last year. I have about 3lb of venison left in the freezer, definitely need to fill 'er back up.


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 18, 2013)

Is this cooler weather got anyone itching? Anyone already starting to get that tick? 26 days and 20 hours and 6 minutes!!! Yea C'mon!!!


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh yea. I have been going thru my clothes and gear today. Washing all my clothes and writing down things that I will need. I really need to start shooting so I won't have any excuses, now that work has slowed down some ill have the time. 

I really don't know if I'm more ready for season to start or to get out in the woods with the dog and see how good he does tracking some deer. Either way I can't wait.


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 18, 2013)

Hilsman said:


> Oh yea. I have been going thru my clothes and gear today. Washing all my clothes and writing down things that I will need. I really need to start shooting so I won't have any excuses, now that work has slowed down some ill have the time.
> 
> I really don't know if I'm more ready for season to start or to get out in the woods with the dog and see how good he does tracking some deer. Either way I can't wait.



Let's try to get together and do a hunt this season. I will keep you on speed dial for that deer tracking machine!


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 18, 2013)

bamaboy said:


> Let's try to get together and do a hunt this season. I will keep you on speed dial for that deer tracking machine!



Sounds good to me. Can't wait!


----------



## critterslayer (Aug 25, 2013)

Only 19 days!


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 26, 2013)

18 days!!!! YEA C'MON!!!!!! I put in 4 food plots yesterday and I am ready to slay some deer!!!


----------



## supaman002 (Aug 27, 2013)

18 days bump


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 29, 2013)

15 days 23 hours!!!! BUMP,TTT


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 30, 2013)

14 days and counting!!!


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Aug 30, 2013)

fired up & ready! proly hunt all day


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 30, 2013)

Can't wait. Almost here.


----------



## MCNASTY (Sep 1, 2013)

Bump!!! Less than  14 days now, were in the short rows!!!


----------



## georgiayooper (Sep 2, 2013)

*It's Been too long.*

I don't think anyone can be as pumped about the upcoming dear season than me.  I haven't hunted since high school and I'm 53 now.  This year I decided I wasn't going to just talk about hunting.  In May I bought a Bear Encounter bow and some Muzzy 4 broads.  Later in the season when firearms opens up I'll be using a Ruger American 30-06.  It's all a first for me.  I never owned my own hunting weapons growing up.  The deer were so scarce it was practically a celebration just to see one.  So anyway,  I'm seriously stoked and can't wait to hit the woods again!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 2, 2013)

georgiayooper said:


> I don't think anyone can be as pumped about the upcoming dear season than me.  I haven't hunted since high school and I'm 53 now.  This year I decided I wasn't going to just talk about hunting.  In May I bought a Bear Encounter bow and some Muzzy 4 broads.  Later in the season when firearms opens up I'll be using a Ruger American 30-06.  It's all a first for me.  I never owned my own hunting weapons growing up.  The deer were so scarce it was practically a celebration just to see one.  So anyway,  I'm seriously stoked and can't wait to hit the woods again!!!!!!!!



Join the club! I'm 51 and haven't hunted in decades. And true about deer densities. I love to hear younger guys complain that there aren't as many deer as there were 10 years ago.  When I last hunted (northern Wisconsin, far from agriculture, nothing but swamps and woods) just seeing a deer was eventful, and forget a herd of them - one or two here and there. The limit was ONE per year with a bow and ONE with a gun. The bow success rate was about 5 percent, the gun about 15 percent. And food plots/trail cameras/tree stands hadn't caught on yet - not that I will use them anyway. And the excuses I hear! 
Too many acorns - the deer are too spread out among all the oaks so they won't concentrate in one area.
Not enough acorns - the deer won't be where I want them to be so I may have to go into the thick stuff to find other food sources. Too many hunters - the deer are too spooky. Not enough hunters - nobody to keep the deer moving enough. Sorry - to ME Georgia is a deer hunting paradise whether I score opening day or take six years to get my first bow kill like Fred Bear.


----------



## georgiayooper (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm originally from Upper Michigan in Ontonagon.  Have family in Iron Mountain.  The deer down here may be a bit smaller but there are definitely a lot more of them.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 2, 2013)

georgiayooper said:


> I'm originally from Upper Michigan in Ontonagon.  Have family in Iron Mountain.  The deer down here may be a bit smaller but there are definitely a lot more of them.



Been there a time or two. Too much snow for me in the U.P.
You're right, deer are quite a bit bigger in the upper Midwest.
But I'll take smaller easier to pattern deer any time!


----------



## georgiayooper (Sep 2, 2013)

oldfella1962 said:


> Been there a time or two. Too much snow for me in the U.P.
> You're right, deer are quite a bit bigger in the upper Midwest.
> But I'll take smaller easier to pattern deer any time!


I haven't been out scouting in about a month or so but I've found a couple of spots in the Yuchi WMA and I'll be going to a  hunt camp down in the springfield/Rincon area in Effingham County.  I'll be happy with one doe and one buck this year, lol


----------



## yanknga (Sep 10, 2013)

*Bow Hunting*

Just moved to Canton Area & looking for a place or someone to bow hunt with. Thanks


----------



## bamaboy (Sep 11, 2013)

The time is upon us fellers!!! I want everyone today to take a minute and thank God and our police,military and fireman for the sacrifices they all gave on this day 12 years ago! I will be thinking about this day this Saturday and thanking them all for the freedoms we have!! 3 days!!!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## georgiayooper (Sep 11, 2013)

bamaboy said:


> the time is upon us fellers!!! I want everyone today to take a minute and thank god and our police,military and fireman for the sacrifices they all gave on this day 12 years ago! I will be thinking about this day this saturday and thanking them all for the freedoms we have!! 3 days!!!! I can't wait!!!


 

amen!!


----------



## roadhand10 (Sep 12, 2013)

Well good luck to everyone opening weekend ill miss it this year due too working out of state but the following weekend its game on. Cant wait too see pics this weekend


----------



## DMCox (Sep 13, 2013)

Less than 24 till I'll be sitting in the woods waiting on daylight! Good luck to everyone this weekend, I hope to see lots of pictures of deer taken over the next few days!


----------

